# January Girls Go - Part 5



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Laura - I'm so sorry that your cycle was cancelled. Good luck for your hystoscopy and take care of yourself.

Sal - 6 embies in total is good! Congrats! Which 2 were back ICSI or IVF? Glad you managed not to pee!

Sue - great news on your follies!

Cathie - for IUI 2 follies is good! Good luck for your scan tomorrow!

Nico - hope your scan went well today?

Woppa - pleased to hear you are taking care of yourself and your cargo!

Mel - when I first read your message about ET, I thought it said we are going in at 2 to have 11 put back!!!!!!!!!! Then I put my contacts in and came off the ceiling!!!!! LMAO!  All the very very very very best of luck tomorrow!

Amanda - sharp pains I think are good! Shows the stims are working, if you are worried I would call your hospital! Good Luck! 

Good Luck
Love Sue
xx



H - ICSI - start 24.12, EC - 31.12, ET 03.01 TEST - 17.01
Jen (Serafena) - IUI - stims 29.12, scan 3.01, IUI on 13.01. TEST - 27.01
KateJ - IUI - clomid 05.01, scan 06.01 - stims from 07.01, scan 13.01 and 15.01 and IUI on 17.01. TEST 31.01
Lynne - GIFT - downreg 17.12, stims - 02.01 - scan 10.01 and 13.01, 15.01, 17.01 and 18.01. EC 20.01. GIFT 22.01. TEST - 04.02.03
Kas - IUI - stims 10.01 scan 15.01 and 20.01 and IUI 22.01. TEST - 06.02.03
Elaine - FET - sniff 30.12 - scan 13.01, HRT 14.01, scan 23.01 & 27.01. FET 31.01
Clare - ICSI - sniff 31.12, scan 20.01 and 24.01 & 27.01. EC 31.01. ET 03.02. TEST 16.02
Sophie IVF - sniff 02.01. scan and stims 17.01. Scan 24.01, 27.01 and 29.01. EC 31.01 ET 03.02 TEST 16.02
Sal - IVF - sniff 09.01, scan and stims 22.01, scan 29.01 and 31.01. EC 04.02. ET 06.02


Kerry (KT) - FET - scan 18.01, prognova, 28.01 scan and FET hopefully 01.02
Mel - IVF - sniff 04.01 - scan 21.01, stims from 21.01, scans 27.01, 29.01 and 31.01 and 03.02. EC 05.02 and ET 07.02
SueMJ - ICSI - sniff 11.01 downreg bloods - 24.01, stims 29.01 scan 05.02
Amanda2003 - IVF - stims 30.01
Cathie - IUI - scan 05.02 and 07.02
Nico - IVF - scan 04.02 and 06.02. EC 08.02
Oonagh - ICSI - stims 04.02. Scan 09.02 and 11.02
Julie Anne - IUI - scan & stims 05.02
Lind - IVF - sniff 23.01. Stims 07.02, scan 14.02
Maddie - IVF - stims 10.02
Jan Welshy - IVF - downreg 27.01
Laura - FET - downreg 19.12, HRT 07.01, scan 19.01. Still sniffing! HRT on 23.01. 
Deb - IVF - downreg 18.12, scan 14.01, stims 16.01. Scan 24.01
Hopeful24 - downreg 19.01
SisterSue - ICSI - sniff w/c 20.01
Wendy - IUI - end Jan
Sharon G - IVF - sniff 30.12
Kim - FET - estrace 31.12
Deborah2 - IVF - sniff 06.01
Pippa (Betsy) - IVF - downreg 14.01
blaenaubeauty - IVF - 
Louise - IVF - 31.01 (natural miracle pregnancy!)
deborah - FET - end Feb (natural miracle pregnancy!)


----------



## Lind (Jan 8, 2003)

Hi Everyone!

I have been away from the net for the last day, and you have been busy, it takes time to catch up.

Mel: What a great news, I'm so glad for you. With all those follies and all those eggs, no wonder you are feeling sour. You are really going to fill up the freezer. I keep my fingers crossed for you and Tony tomorrow.
When I have been early in a pregnancy I have had a lot of pain in my stomach, going backwards to the lower back. I guess it is a similar type of pain, and the only thing that helped me is a good backrub, So you just put Tony to work. 

Sue: The orange spot seems to work well, what a good result. I can never go on my own to a scan, Dh is always with me. But I'm terrified for hospitals, so I need to hold hand. 
I keep my fingers crossed for you tomorrow.

Elaine, Clare, Sal: Hope you all are okay.

Laura: I'm sorry your cycle was cancelled. I hope they find out soon what the problem are. As Jac said you have to trust your instinct and give your little frostys the best environment.

Cathie: Welcome. This is a great place when you need to sort your own feelings out, so don't feel like you are waffling. We all do some times.
It is difficult to talk about these things, especially to someone who gets pregnant easily. My closest friends have IVF babies, and that makes it a little easier to talk.
So it is natural that you feel depressed some times. I hope we can help you when it becomes to heavy.

Nicole: Good luck, it sound good so far.

For me I am going up and down. Don't feel so well, but are very tired since I have spent to days teaching. Have one day tomorrow to, and it is tough to talk for eight hours even when I am feeling good. Yesterday I felt a sleep immediately when I came home.

We went to the clinic and got the pen-instruction for the puregon. It's going to be difficult. I was so terrified I almost fainted. Dh was great, and I don't think I felt so much of it, but the whole situation made me panicking. The worst part was that I couldn't hold Dh:s hand while he did the shot. 
My hospital phobic is a huge problem, but I'm not going to let it stop us. We start the stimms tomorrow, and the thought terrifies me.
It was when I had to do the surgery after the ectopic that I realised how severe the phobic is. The anaesthetist said he never seen anything like it. They couldn't get me to sleep. I was shivering so hard, so I jumped up and down on the bed in the preparation room. My best friend was with me and she was there all the way into the operation room, and when I woke up. The hospital said they couldn't have managed it without her. After 5-6 hour they send me home, I was in such a terrible shape so the doctor thought it was less risky to have me recover at home then in the hospital.
At least I realised I had to do something about it. I don't want my baby to be terrified for doctors because of it's parents. Unfortunately Dh have the same phobic.

It is nice here for the moment.  -17 degrees and 30 cm of snow. Dry and nice. It's like walking in sand, just a little bit colder.  

Good luck to all of you. ^group^

Love
Lind


----------



## Julie Anne (Nov 12, 2002)

Hi Lind sorry about your hospital phobia - that must make tx very stressful. I hope that after a couple of days you will find the puregon pen not so bad. Its the syringes that I find hard to cope with.

Mel good luck for tomorrow with your ET. Then it will be 2ww - everything crossed for you and Tony.

love julie anne xx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Hiya Everyone

CHOOCHOO

Ok Suel, so you are out to confuse me  part 4/part 5 you know i can't cope with all this swapping around and concentrate all my vibes at the same time 

Hope everybody is feeling as well as can be expected, so many of you, good job suel's got her list 

Mel and Tony, loadsa love for today been thinking about you all morning. Couldn't believe it when i caught up with the thread, 17!!!!!!!!!!! Tony must have done well with his bit too then  And he thinks he's done his bit!!! Tony you be sure to pamper Mel big time now and no stopping for the next two weeks and beyond, its gonna be a long (and busy for Tony) wait for all of us

Suemj, got it all crossed for your scan today, me that is, I know you are doing your f...y f....g f...t bit and will be straight on here from dancing to catch up with you all.

Loadsa love and big hugs ^group^ to everyone
Speak to you all soon
Jax n Mark
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Sue
I too think you have made the right discision to go with EC on Monday.
As Carol has said it only takes one, you have to stay positive, I know it is hard but you have to (((((hug))))).

We are all rooting for you sooooo much, this has to work and with all of us saying our prays to him upstairs, well it just has to..........he does listen to us you know 

Stay as positive as poss Sue, we are all with you holding your hand, if you need me you know where I am..............right here for you.

Take care sweetheart
Love and hugs
Jo
x x x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi girls,

Mel is ordering me to do work around the house 

Todays ET went very well, we had 2 grade 1's one at 5 cell and one at 4 cell.

Then we had 7 Grade 1s and 5 Grade 2's put on Ice 

We feel so much better this time than we did last time 

The Nurses at Barts are soooo nice 

Fingers X for the next 2 weeks 

Catch you all later 

Love Tony & Mel.
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Ms SueMJ!

I know we have spoken earlier, but I just had to send more Hugs 

((((((((((((((((Sue MJ))))))))))))))))

The amount of positive thought everybody is putting into this, it cannot fail! so no tears please - only positive smiley thoughts!

This is gonna work for you, it really is 

So chin up girl! and smile 

Love Tony & Mel.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bev H (Nov 4, 2002)

Dear Mel & Tony
Great news you two - and brilliant embies, well done what a great team! Take it easy Mel and make sure you keep Tony busy 

Dear Sue, what a day, what a decision. I hope you're ok and I wish you all the very best of luck for Monday, I will be thinking about you and saying my prayers for you and your 3 "special" follies......take care Sue, 

Love Bev H xxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Mel and Tony Congratulations this is a fantastic outcome for you both, it couldnt be better could it. Well done both of you especially Mel for impersinating a chicken!!!!!  Your poor ovarys, hope they are better today and that glass is full of water.

SueMJ - What a day for you as the others have said. But you have to remember that it really does only take 1 egg. 3 is a great number if I remember rightly they agreed to put 3 back for you anyway so thats perfect! Dont stress too much, as weve seen on the boards anything can happen and 3 follies Im sure is just fine. But hugs anyway!!! ((((((((((((((((HUG))))))))))))))))))  

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Well done Mel and Tony.

Suemj, you are right!!! The three follies will bring joy.


I'm still down regging and now have AF and a reaction with my left leg, it burns then blisters as soon as I have injected. I phoned the nursey today to check it out (right leg doesn't mind it, funny that.


Hope everyone is well.

L
Welshy


----------



## Vicky W (Jun 24, 2002)

Sue MJ 

I too think you have made the right decision. God it's so hard when you have to decide something so important mid tx.

But you only need one as everyone says.

Get your orange spot out now!!!

Mel & Tony - how fantastic, wishing you so much luck for the 2ww.

Good luck to all the January girls!

Love Vicky


----------



## Nico (Jan 16, 2003)

Oh Sue. I"m thinking of you today. 
I think you made the right decision to go ahead with the EC. 
Last night I went for my scan and of the 13 follicles only six looked huge, the other 7 were all too small. The doc felt that if we waited until Monday to do the transfer, we might risk having the big guys rupture. So we are going ahead with the EC tomorrow. 
What a let down. But I keep focusing on what all the other girls keep saying which is that it only takes one. That's it. It only takes one. Keep focusing on that. I'm routing for you. 

Mel I'm so thrilled for you guys. I"ll be saying my prayers for you during the next while. 

Lind I have a lot of experience with Panic and anxiety and used to teach courses on how to cope. Please email me if you want to chat or have some help with coping with your anxiety. 
Have a great weekend everyone. Fingers crossed for ALL OF US!!!!
Lots of love
Nicole


----------



## Oonagh (Sep 5, 2002)

Sue - I am sure you made the right decision and I will be crossing my fingers for you for ec. Last time I only had three eggs but managed to get 2 grade 2s. lots of luck to you.

well done mel and Tony - you are well sorted. Looking forward to seeing that ++++++

Nico - I think you will be fine too. Good luck tomorrow.

Everything is so exciting! good luck girls

love oonagh x


----------



## Sal (Apr 27, 2002)

Mel & Tony - well done - what a fantastic result - it's looking GOOD   

Sue MJ - I'm so sorry you had this disappointment at this stage - it must be so hard. Praying for you that those 3 guys are really good & will give you the +++ you long for. Wishing you every +++ thought I can & thinking of you over the next few days. ((((((HUG)))))))

Nico - I'm sorry for you too that you have had a change of plan which is not really what you were hoping for - try not to worry too much & think +++ - hopefully you will have some beautiful embies waiting for you on Monday morning. (((((((HUG)))))))))

Love to you all

Sal


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Mel & Tony - Congrats on your ET today! and all your lovely frosties!!!!   Take care of each other!  

As for me, thanks Carol for posting my news! I'm trying to stay positive but it's really hard - I went to work and burst into tears straight away, infact all day the tears just keep appearing.

I just don't know what I have to do, what I've ever done wrong to deserve so much heartache - I'm so fed up with battling for everything in my life. I know that sounds like real sour grapes and thats just life, but I sure as hell don't think I should have had to deal with so much crap........ thought 2002 was crap, please don't let 2003 be so too..... sorry,  again - really am feeling so sorry for myself. I just don't understand it coz I'm so adamant that I am to have my own children, I don't have a single bone in my body that thinks I wont - so I'm confused.

I'm just hoping - each cycle I have had so far has had some blip at a different stage each time - last time was at the very end, having had 13 eggs, none then fertilised. So lets hope this is my blip now and my 3 maybe 4 eggs that I hope I'll get on Monday will fertilise!!!! AAAAAAHhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Bloody Hellllllllll, WHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYY?

Sorry sorrry sorry - I'm going on again - and it sounds so daft, coz I'm trying to put down whats racing through my mind, but it doesn't quite come out the same in type.

Anyway, got to get back to my Bob Marley song - Don't Worry, Be Happy, Every little thing's gonna be all right! 

Thanks girls for your support, you're all so great......

love,

Sue


----------



## Clare (Nov 2, 2002)

Hi 
Sue - I 'm so sorry that you are feeling so rotten, I'm really praying hard that all will be at EC like we've all said you only need 1 and I'm sure that it will fertalize and it'll soon be inside it's mummy growing into your little .Take care of yourself,
Nino- Fingers crossed for you to I to suffer from anxiety and it's really awful isn't it if you need to chat IM me at any time.
Mel - Well done I'm so sure that this will be your time and you have sooo many in ice for siblings.Fingers are crossed for you.
I hope that everyone else is ok
Love Clarexx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Sue MJ 

You asked me earlier today if you had made the right decision. You def. have, you talked through your options and you HAVE made the decision and you have to keep orange positive thinking.

    

This cycle WILL work. This is the crap bit of the cycle that throws crap obstacles in your way. YOU WILL ACHIEVE YOUR DREAM

It takes 2 embs to become twins (well unless 1 splits!!) and your belief is soooooo strong that you will have children. YOU WILL. Keep believing

This weekend it's positive thinking and there will be no slacking on that. No get out clauses allowed.

Lots of Love
Sue
xxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Mel & Tony - congrats on your embs and the good result!!!!! 

Nico - Good luck for your ET tomorrow! 

Lind - sorry that you suffer from hospital phobia, I don't know any magic cures?  Keep holding your dh's hand! Take care of yourself.

Kerry - congrats on making the 2ww!

Love Sue
xx



H - ICSI - start 24.12, EC - 31.12, ET 03.01 TEST - 17.01
Jen (Serafena) - IUI - stims 29.12, scan 3.01, IUI on 13.01. TEST - 27.01
KateJ - IUI - clomid 05.01, scan 06.01 - stims from 07.01, scan 13.01 and 15.01 and IUI on 17.01. TEST 31.01
Lynne - GIFT - downreg 17.12, stims - 02.01 - scan 10.01 and 13.01, 15.01, 17.01 and 18.01. EC 20.01. GIFT 22.01. TEST - 04.02.03
Kas - IUI - stims 10.01 scan 15.01 and 20.01 and IUI 22.01. TEST - 06.02.03
Elaine - FET - sniff 30.12 - scan 13.01, HRT 14.01, scan 23.01 & 27.01. FET 31.01
Clare - ICSI - sniff 31.12, scan 20.01 and 24.01 & 27.01. EC 31.01. ET 03.02. TEST 16.02
Sophie IVF - sniff 02.01. scan and stims 17.01. Scan 24.01, 27.01 and 29.01. EC 31.01 ET 03.02 TEST 16.02
Sal - IVF - sniff 09.01, scan and stims 22.01, scan 29.01 and 31.01. EC 04.02. ET 06.02
Kerry (KT) - FET - scan 18.01, prognova, 28.01 scan. FET 06.02. TEST 22.02
Mel - IVF - sniff 04.01 - scan 21.01, stims from 21.01, scans 27.01, 29.01 and 31.01 and 03.02. EC 05.02 and ET 07.02. TEST

Nico - IVF - scan 04.02 and 06.02. EC 08.02
SueMJ - ICSI - sniff 11.01 downreg bloods - 24.01, stims 29.01 scan 05.02 & 07.02. EC 10.02
Amanda2003 - IVF - stims 30.01
Cathie - IUI - scan 05.02 and 07.02
Oonagh - ICSI - stims 04.02. Scan 09.02 and 11.02
Julie Anne - IUI - scan & stims 05.02
Lind - IVF - sniff 23.01. Stims 07.02, scan 14.02
Maddie - IVF - stims 10.02
Jan Welshy - IVF - downreg 27.01
Laura - FET - downreg 19.12, HRT 07.01, scan 19.01. Still sniffing! HRT on 23.01.
Deb - IVF - downreg 18.12, scan 14.01, stims 16.01. Scan 24.01
Hopeful24 - downreg 19.01
SisterSue - ICSI - sniff w/c 20.01
Wendy - IUI - end Jan
Sharon G - IVF - sniff 30.12
Kim - FET - estrace 31.12
Deborah2 - IVF - sniff 06.01
Pippa (Betsy) - IVF - downreg 14.01
blaenaubeauty - IVF - 
Louise - IVF - 31.01 (natural miracle pregnancy!)
deborah - FET - end Feb (natural miracle pregnancy!)


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

*Sue MJ
"Dont worry bout a thing, cos every little things gonna be alright"
Come on Mrs SueMj           ive thoughts.
As i said to you on the phone this morning, the same happened to me, then when they did EC we got 4 eggs they all fertilised and we got Joe.
Now we dont want any more negativity, just positivity, god just swallowed a dictionary.
Seriously i am at the end of the phone whenever you want to chat again. This has to be the one for you.

Mel and Tony I know we spoke but i am so pleased for you both. Just Mr. Tony you make sure you pamper your woman to bits. And Mrs Mel make sure you rest, and enjoy giving jobs to Tony. he may have produced super sperm but thats all he has done, as for offering it  well i will say no more.

Nico Good luck for ET tomorrow hope every thing goes ok for you, i am sure it will.

GOOD LUCK to everyone else on this thread.

Love Kim               *


----------



## sophie (Jun 2, 2002)

Sue - really sorry to hear that you've had to make such a hard decision today. Definitely think you've made the right decision though. Will keep everything crossed for you for Monday.

Nico - good luck for tomorrow

Lind - sorry to hear that you are finding this so hard. The Puregon pen is really not that bad after the first few days. I actually prefer to do it myself then I'm in control of what is happening. If it hurts a bit then I just stop pressing until it doesn't hurt.

Mel - see you over on the other board! Congrats!

Sophie
xx


----------



## Kas (Oct 15, 2002)

Suemj
I have just read what you had to go through yesterday and I really feel for you, but like the others are saying it only takes one . Take care of yourself. Thinking of you.
Mel - hope you are keeping your feet up and Tony is waiting on you hand and foot 
Love
Karen


----------



## Nico (Jan 16, 2003)

HI everybody.
Got home from my EC. It went really well and we got 8 eggs. The wait is on until tomorrow at 11 a.m or so. I keep meditating and praying and visualizing the little spermies fertilizing the eggs. I guess the rest of it is really out of my hands. 
I have to say the GA was great. It was much easier to recover from than when I had my laporoscopy. I woke up an hour after being put under and felt pretty good. Not too much pain although I have to admit I"m not going to take the Parcetemol they gave me as it really doesn't do a thing for me. I'll stick to Ibuprofen. 
I have my fingers crossed for good news tomorrow. 
Hope you all have a great, easy and restful weekend. 
Love Nicole


----------



## Oonagh (Sep 5, 2002)

Sue mj

I hope you are feeling better very soon - everyone is routing for you!! 


look at them all!! ^group^ ^group^ ^group^ ^group^ ^group^ ^group^ ^group^ ^group^ ^group^ ^group^
love oonagh x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi everyone

Nicole congrats on the eggies. Thats great news! Hope you dont mind me saying but I had been told by my consultant not to take Ibuprofen from the start of downreggng until the end. Not sure why something to do with it being anti inflammatory. uyou might want to check just in case. Im sure you know best though. Good luck for the fertilisation overnight bet DH wrigglies are doing their stuff as I type! 

SueMJ hope you feeling a bit better today, I dont underestimate how hard it must be for you but as the others said try and stay focused and look at your  !!!! 

Love to everyone

Lou xxxx


----------



## Nico (Jan 16, 2003)

HI Lou
Thanks for the info about the ibuprofen. I spoke the the emryologist about it today and she said it was fine, what I needed to avoid was anything containing aspirin. However, your email has made me cautious so I think I 'll stick to the parcmetol after all. 
Also I'm a little out of the loop here as to what Sue mj's orange spot is. Can you gals fill me in. 
Lots of love
Nicole


----------



## Flo (Jul 2, 2002)

SueMJ
Sorry to see that this cycle has thrown up its blip.......but hopefully that's it out of the way now and Monday will bring you a nice clutch of eggs. 
Will be thinking of you over the rest of the weekend and praying that this very determined sounding lady gets her heart's desire.

LOL
Flo
xxx


----------



## Kathryn (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow,this thread is getting busier & busier!
It is hard to keep up with what everyone is up to,it all seems to be moving so fast now.

Faerie,thank you for your kind messages.It was good to hear from you.Is your scan tomorrow? Best of luck with it.I'll be looking out to see how you got on.

Sue MJ.I am sorry to hear that you had such a dilemma after your scan.It is so hard when you know what you want so much,but obstacles keep blocking your path.I think you made the right decision, and as the other girls have said,it only takes one egg & one sperm & you could still end up with twins.Remember your positivity & repeat after me 'I deserve to get pregnant-I WILL get pregnant!

Mel & Tony -I am impressed-what a result,Feet up now & take it easy!

Lots of love & babydust to you all,lets hope the maternity units are extra busy this year!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Oonagh (Sep 5, 2002)

Thanks for your best wishes Kathryn.  

I had my 7 day scan today and I have five follies. I don't know if I will develop more by day 9 but at this stage it is better than last time when I only came up with 3 in the end. My endometrium is 10mm so the nurse said that was good for day 7. I can always rely on my thick woolley lining . I'm hoping it gets to be a nest this time  

Good luck everyone else. ^thumbsup^

love oonagh x


----------



## Nico (Jan 16, 2003)

Hi all,

DH just heard from the embryologist ( I was WAY too scared to get the results myself) and we have 6 little fertilized embies!!!! She'll call tomorrow with their grading and set a time for Tuesday for the ET. I'm so nervous and trying to just stay positive that the egg quality will be fine. I find this to be so nerve wracking. 
I hope everyone is well. I'm thinking of you.
Nicole
Sue MJ I"m sending you lots of prayers for tomorrow.


----------



## Sal (Apr 27, 2002)

Nicole - that's fantastic news - 6 out of 8 is a brilliant fertilisation rate. I can totally imagine you being nervous - I was too when the embryologist called (and afterwards too - what if they don't make it as far as transfer, etc, etc) - but we just have to take this IF business one step at a time - feel ++++ that you have made it this far - it's great news. Make sure you get plenty of rest over the next couple of days - ready to take those little ones back on board on Tuesday.

Sue MJ - like everyone on this site, I will be praying for you tomorrow & the days afterwards for a +++++++ result. They did a study some time ago where they found that praying for people really did increase their chances of succeeding with fertility treatment. So, whether you believe in god or not, know that everyone wants you & DH to succeed.

Oonagh - everything's looking good so far - hang in there babe 

Take care everyone

Sal


----------



## sophie (Jun 2, 2002)

Sue MJ - just wanted to wish you masses of luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you and hoping for as many lovely eggs as possible. Hope you are doing OK . 

Nicole - that's great news and as Sal's says a fantastic fertilisation rate. It's such a nerve wrakcing time isn't so try and take it as easy as you can. Good luck for Tuesday.

Oonagh - hope you are doing OK. Good luck!

Sophie
xx


----------



## Vicky W (Jun 24, 2002)

GOOD LUCK SUE MJ!!!!

     

We're all thinking and praying for you and you do not deserve all this heartache. You deserve to be a super mum with beautiful babies!

I am going to be orange spotting for you tonight.

Wishing you loads of love and positive energy for tomorrow,

Love Vicky


----------



## cathie (Jan 30, 2003)

Hi all, hope you are all well, I went for my 2nd scan on Friday and I still only have 2 follies [email protected] & the other @17mm, so I had to go and have my HCG injection yesterday evening to stimulate ovulation, and tomorrow morning my dh has to give his sample in  and iui will take place later on in the morning if all goes well!! I am today feeling very nervous and my tummy is aching a little. I was told this could happen. So it is fingers crossed for tomorrow and I am hoping this my 1st time nothing will go wrong. I have read all your posts and sometimes I wonder how you all cope if treatment does work 1st time round, but you all look out for each other and give lots of positives thoughts I think you are all great, and it is so nice to read your posts, you really do look out for each other. I will go for now and let you know how I get on. Good luck to you all who are going in for scans and treatment and on the 2ww, hope all goes well. ^thumbsup^

Best wishes
Cathie x


----------



## Flo (Jul 2, 2002)

Hi girls,

Wow Oonagh, it sounds as though you are responding well. You may well even end up with a few more before hcG. It is lookin' good 

Nico, congratulations on your embies. You must be really excited 

Cathie, wishing you loads and loads of luck for tomorrow    

Flo


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi all

Nico - great news on the 8 eggs and 6 of them fertilising! You must be v. pleased. Hope you have been taking it easy!  All the very best for ET on Tuesday.

Oonagh - 5 follicles IS good! You better believe it!  Your lining sounds lovely and snuggly too! Good luck for your next scan!

Cathie - good luck for your IUI tomorrow! All is sounding good with the 2 follies that you have! GOOD LUCK.

Sue MJ - You know everything is crossed for you for tomorrow. THIS WILL WORK, you know it! You believe it and we do to. Glad you got some sleep last night and I know you are looking forward to the lovely GA tomorrow! What I can't understand is why you didn't want the orange open toed sandals in Next or the matching orange socks? I thought they were quite fetching and very appropriate! You could have worn them tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Amanda2003, Julie Anne, Lind, Maddie, Jan hope you are all OK?

Lots of Love
Sue
xx



H - ICSI - start 24.12, EC - 31.12, ET 03.01 TEST - 17.01
Jen (Serafena) - IUI - stims 29.12, scan 3.01, IUI on 13.01. TEST - 27.01
KateJ - IUI - clomid 05.01, scan 06.01 - stims from 07.01, scan 13.01 and 15.01 and IUI on 17.01. TEST 31.01
Lynne - GIFT - downreg 17.12, stims - 02.01 - scan 10.01 and 13.01, 15.01, 17.01 and 18.01. EC 20.01. GIFT 22.01. TEST - 04.02.03
Kas - IUI - stims 10.01 scan 15.01 and 20.01 and IUI 22.01. TEST - 06.02.03
Elaine - FET - sniff 30.12 - scan 13.01, HRT 14.01, scan 23.01 & 27.01. FET 31.01
Clare - ICSI - sniff 31.12, scan 20.01 and 24.01 & 27.01. EC 31.01. ET 03.02. TEST 16.02
Sophie IVF - sniff 02.01. scan and stims 17.01. Scan 24.01, 27.01 and 29.01. EC 31.01 ET 03.02 TEST 16.02
Sal - IVF - sniff 09.01, scan and stims 22.01, scan 29.01 and 31.01. EC 04.02. ET 06.02
Kerry (KT) - FET - scan 18.01, prognova, 28.01 scan. FET 06.02. TEST 22.02
Mel - IVF - sniff 04.01 - scan 21.01, stims from 21.01, scans 27.01, 29.01 and 31.01 and 03.02. EC 05.02 and ET 07.02. TEST

Cathie - IUI - scan 05.02 and 07.02. IUI 10.02
Nico - IVF - scan 04.02 and 06.02. EC 08.02 and ET 11.02
SueMJ - ICSI - sniff 11.01 downreg bloods - 24.01, stims 29.01 scan 05.02 & 07.02. EC 10.02
Amanda2003 - IVF - stims 30.01
Oonagh - ICSI - stims 04.02. Scan 09.02 and 11.02
Julie Anne - IUI - scan & stims 05.02
Lind - IVF - sniff 23.01. Stims 07.02, scan 14.02
Maddie - IVF - stims 10.02
Jan Welshy - IVF - downreg 27.01
Laura - FET - downreg 19.12, HRT 07.01, scan 19.01. Still sniffing! HRT on 23.01.
Deb - IVF - downreg 18.12, scan 14.01, stims 16.01. Scan 24.01
Hopeful24 - downreg 19.01
SisterSue - ICSI - sniff w/c 20.01
Wendy - IUI - end Jan
Sharon G - IVF - sniff 30.12
Kim - FET - estrace 31.12
Deborah2 - IVF - sniff 06.01
Pippa (Betsy) - IVF - downreg 14.01
blaenaubeauty - IVF - 
Louise - IVF - 31.01 (natural miracle pregnancy!)
deborah - FET - end Feb (natural miracle pregnancy!)


----------



## sam (Mar 21, 2002)

Sue MJ,

Just want to wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow. i am sure it will be fine, with so many people rooting for you it just has to be!!

Take care,

Samxxx



And good luck to everyone else too......................


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

* GOOD LUCK SUEMJ *
              

*Hi Sue
i am wishing you all the positive thoughts you need for tomorrow, we are all here for you and rooting for you. Now i hope you have a big orange spot above your bed so you dont start with the -ive thoughts.
Let us know how you get on as we will all be waiting with bated breath. Take care enjoy your GA.

Love Kim  
"Dont worry bout a thing, cos every little thing's gonna be alright"*


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

You girls are all just the best - what would I do without you!

I just can't believe how many really genuine caring people there are out there - rooting for me! 

I still remain as positive as I could possibly be! I refuse to be beaten - as hard as it is! I have just had such a good feeling about this go all along that I can't believe it is going to be snatched away from me - so watch this space for some more positive news over the next couple of days/weeks!   .

That all said - I'm still bricking myself!

I'm sorry I've not got to mentioning each of you individually at the moment - but I will catch up with you all properly and am thinking of your all at your different stages in your cycles.

Take care all,

lots of love, and thanks,

Sue


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Sue,

Good luck for Monday 

Its gonna be fine  so we dont want any worrying!

Lots of Love, Hugs - Cuddles and Squeezes

Tony & Mel.
xxxxxxxxxxxx

PS. This is for you to print out and stick on the ceiling above the EC chair(table) before you sit in it!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/YaBBImages/secret/spot.gif


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Suemj
Just wanted to add my bit  

Good luck for today, I am sure you will get some lovely eggs, with all of us rooting for you there is gonna be, and he listens to us up there, you know 

Enjoy your G.A as I know you will do  , and keep thinking and seeing lots of      .
This is the one I just feel it so ............I will be thinking of you all day and as soon as I get in tonight I will log in just to see your good news ( I might even try and have a sneeky peep at work ) 
Anyway once again, I wish you all the luck in the world.
Take care
Love
Jo
x x  x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

SueMj 

Just wanted to wish you all th luck in the world for today. I really hope you get some good eggs that turn into be fantastic little embies. I think we will all be thinking of you today

Love Lou xx


----------



## Maddie (Mar 22, 2002)

Morning all.

Just a quick note to let you all know that although I'm not posting very often, I am trying to keep up to date with you all and am thinking about each and every one of you. My lovely boss  has put some software on all the computers, so we only get one hour internet use every day..............by the time I've read everyone's news my quota is almost gone, so please forgive me for not mentioning each of you personally 

I start down-reg injections tonight, so will keep you posted as oftern as I can.

Sue MJ - GOOD LUCK TODAY 

Mad Maddie x


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Suemj,

                           

Loadsa Love and all the best for today

                           

Jax n Mark
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kas (Oct 15, 2002)

Suemj
Thinking of you very much today 
Love
Karen


----------



## Bev H (Nov 4, 2002)

SUE
Thinking about you too and wishing you all the luck in the world.
Love and hugs from Bev H xxxx


----------



## Kathryn (Jul 17, 2002)

Faerie

What excellent news! Plus your lining sounds fantastic.It all seems to be progressing well for you.I will keep everything crossed!

Sue MJ-GOOD LUCK FOR TODAY!!!!!!!!

Love & babydust to you all.

Kathryn


----------



## chucky (Feb 5, 2003)

Hi Sue, I just want to wish you all the luck in the world, good luck, Carol


----------



## Julie Anne (Nov 12, 2002)

Sue MJ

Hope that everything went ok today - will try and speak to you on line tomorrow - dh is getting a bit put out by how much time I have been spending on computer - so will do it in day time now  and not evening.

love julie anne xxxx


----------



## Clare (Nov 2, 2002)

Sue
I really hope that all went well for you both today, my fingers have been crossed.
Love Clarex


----------



## Clare (Nov 2, 2002)

Cathie I hope that your IUI went ok yesterday wishing tou loads of luck.

Nicole ggod luck for ET tomorrow and then onto the dreaded 2ww, Good Luck.

Hope everyone else is doing ok
Love Clarex


----------



## Nico (Jan 16, 2003)

HI Clare! How are you doing?

I liked your typo about ggod luck as truly I feel i need a little "God" luck right now. The embryologist called to say the embryos did well overnight and she'll call tomorrow with more details. I'm scheduled for the ET tomorrow at 5 PM. 
For all you ladies who have had the ET's in the past, did you have anyone with you? Did you rest for a while afterwards, take any time off work etc. I was planning on going alone but now I"m wondering if maybe dh should come with me as the hospital is a 45 minute drive and I do find it rather stressful driving on the country roads at night when it is so dark.
Cathie I hope all went well today. 
Sue MJ I"m thinking of you!!!!!
Nicole


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi all

Sue MJ - where is your post? How you feeling? Thinking of you all day whilst in a boring pensions meeting in Swindon (which I had forgotten about!). Take it easy! 

Maddie - sorry to hear you have an Internet Time Limit at work?  Not good news!  Hope your downreg injections go well! Good Luck.

Nico - good luck for your ET tomorrow. Glad your embies are doing well. I've had my dh with me for my ET's but it's a totally personal choice!  with regard to time off work again, it's personal. Does your job involve lifting etc or is it fairly sedentary or is is stressful? All of these factors play a part in the decision you make, along with how you are feeling! Take it day by day! With regard to resting after ET if you feel more comfortable, ask, if you are not worried then great! There is no hard and fast rule! If you'll find the drive stressful then take your dh with you. After all you MAY get to see the embies and it would be nice if you both did 

Cathie - hope you are OK?

Hope everyone else is doing well?

Love Sue
xx



H - ICSI - start 24.12, EC - 31.12, ET 03.01 TEST - 17.01
Jen (Serafena) - IUI - stims 29.12, scan 3.01, IUI on 13.01. TEST - 27.01
KateJ - IUI - clomid 05.01, scan 06.01 - stims from 07.01, scan 13.01 and 15.01 and IUI on 17.01. TEST 31.01
Lynne - GIFT - downreg 17.12, stims - 02.01 - scan 10.01 and 13.01, 15.01, 17.01 and 18.01. EC 20.01. GIFT 22.01. TEST - 04.02.03
Kas - IUI - stims 10.01 scan 15.01 and 20.01 and IUI 22.01. TEST - 06.02.03
Elaine - FET - sniff 30.12 - scan 13.01, HRT 14.01, scan 23.01 & 27.01. FET 31.01
Clare - ICSI - sniff 31.12, scan 20.01 and 24.01 & 27.01. EC 31.01. ET 03.02. TEST 16.02
Sophie IVF - sniff 02.01. scan and stims 17.01. Scan 24.01, 27.01 and 29.01. EC 31.01 ET 03.02 TEST 16.02
Sal - IVF - sniff 09.01, scan and stims 22.01, scan 29.01 and 31.01. EC 04.02. ET 06.02
Kerry (KT) - FET - scan 18.01, prognova, 28.01 scan. FET 06.02. TEST 22.02
Mel - IVF - sniff 04.01 - scan 21.01, stims from 21.01, scans 27.01, 29.01 and 31.01 and 03.02. EC 05.02 and ET 07.02. TEST

Cathie - IUI - scan 05.02 and 07.02. IUI 10.02
Nico - IVF - scan 04.02 and 06.02. EC 08.02 and ET 11.02
SueMJ - ICSI - sniff 11.01 downreg bloods - 24.01, stims 29.01 scan 05.02 & 07.02. EC 10.02
Amanda2003 - IVF - stims 30.01
Oonagh - ICSI - stims 04.02. Scan 09.02 and 11.02
Julie Anne - IUI - scan & stims 05.02
Lind - IVF - sniff 23.01. Stims 07.02, scan 14.02
Maddie - IVF - downreg 10.02
Jan Welshy - IVF - downreg 27.01
Laura - FET - downreg 19.12, HRT 07.01, scan 19.01. Still sniffing! HRT on 23.01.
Deb - IVF - downreg 18.12, scan 14.01, stims 16.01. Scan 24.01
Hopeful24 - downreg 19.01
SisterSue - ICSI - sniff w/c 20.01
Wendy - IUI - end Jan
Sharon G - IVF - sniff 30.12
Kim - FET - estrace 31.12
Deborah2 - IVF - sniff 06.01
Pippa (Betsy) - IVF - downreg 14.01
blaenaubeauty - IVF - 
Louise - IVF - 31.01 (natural miracle pregnancy!)
deborah - FET - end Feb (natural miracle pregnancy!)


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

SueMj 

Hope your ok and there are some good eggs today. Thinking of you

Love Lou xxx


----------



## DEBORAH2 (Oct 22, 2002)

HI TO ALL JAN/FEB BUDDIES 

Haven't posted for ages - SORRY 

Just wanted to say GOOD LUCK to ALL, but will you all wish me luck as due for ec 11/2 and et 13/2. 
13/2 is not a good day for me as this is exactly 1 year to the day that I have told I needed IVF due to blocked tubes.

From my scans I have 15 follicles with the majority of them good sizes .

LOVE DEB2
XOXOXOXOX


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Deborah 2

*GOOD LUCK*

for EC and ET. we are all supporting you. I hope it all goes well.

Love kim


----------



## Oonagh (Sep 5, 2002)

Good luck Deborah2! 

I had my second stims scan and I will be having one more tomorrow and probably going for EC on Friday and ET on Sunday. Five follies so hope they all come through.

Feeling o.k but not exactly hopeful - I need to get my spirits up a bit with some good news from all you girls!

love and babydust

oonagh x


----------



## Julie Anne (Nov 12, 2002)

Hi 

Deborah2

Good luck for your EC and ET

Oonagh if you dont feel positive you'll have Sue MJ chasing you with her orange spot  Hoping to have IUI insemination on Friday/Saturday so we'll be on 2ww together. Good luck will send you some positive vibes to try and lift your spirits.           

love julie anne xx


----------



## Oonagh (Sep 5, 2002)

Thanks Julie-anne - great news that we will be on 2ww together. My spirits are lifted already!! 

Wishing you lots of luck too x


love oonagh x


----------



## cathie (Jan 30, 2003)

Hello all hope you are all well, and thanks everyone for your kind messages, iui went ok yesterday I only had 1 folly that was mature enough but I beleive it does only take 1, I have been given Cyclogest to take 1 daily for 2 weeks this is a progesterone pessary 400mg, could anybody advise me why this has to be taken I should of really asked the doctor yesterday, but I was all in a tiss and did not. the instructions I have received with the box are not really clear to me. (I think I am a bit thick) and there is no time as to when to take them, also you can use through vagina or rectum. what difference will it make? I will have to call the hospital tomorrow and get more information, well I hope you are well and take care.
and thanks again for your messages.

love cathie x


----------



## DEBORAH2 (Oct 22, 2002)

NIGHTMARE!!!!!!

Went in for ec today everything seemed ok after they eventually got the needle in after 3 attempts.

Should have had 15 eggs but doctor said that they only managed to get 5 eggs as I had started to ovulate - don't know why or how.

Ringing hospital 10.30 to see if the 5 have fertisiled and arrange for et hopefully thursday.

Love Debx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Woppa

You can cry all you want & rant & rave - that's what this place is all about, don't ever apologise for needing to vent your frustrations, do you hear !!

Don't give yourself a hard time, we all know what you are feeling and it does suck ! x x x 

Thinking of you & sending you cyba cuddles

Love Amanda x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Oh Elaine 

I am so sorry i really hoped this would be your time. Could it not be just spotting? sorry clutching at straws.
When were you supposed to test?
We are here for you whatever.

Love Kim


----------



## sophie (Jun 2, 2002)

Hi Elaine

Have sent you an IM. Speak to you soon

thinking about you 

Sophie
xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Elaine,

Hmmmm.... like kim says - can this just be spotting?


Still keeping my fingers x

Love Tony & Mel.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chucky (Feb 5, 2003)

Hi Elaine, Thinking about you, don't give up hope just yet, love, Carol


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Elaine - I cannot understand your af arriving now..............  Ohhhh this is so hard  You are allowed your head up your a**e, totally understandable. Keep thinking positive  

Cathie - congrats on your IUI yesterday! Cyclogest as you say containes progesterone and this supports your body to the correct levels to mimic your body doing it naturally. It helps support an early pregnancy! Call your doc and ask! It's best to lay down for awhile (20 mins or so) after taking them to let them get absorbed, so if you only have to do it once a day, go for night time! The discussion has been had before, use panty liners!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   In addition you may find less leakage on going for the "back door" route!!!!  Good Luck 

Deborah2 - congrats on the 5 eggies! Hope you get good news tomorrow! V. unusual to have already started to ovulate......! Can they give you any more information?

Nico - hope ET went well today?

Sue MJ - I've posted to you on another thread but GOOD LUCK!    

Lind - I wont be able to get on before but good luck for your scan on Friday! 

Lind, Maddie and Jan - hope you are all OK?

Lots of love and positive thoughts 
Sue
xx



H - ICSI - start 24.12, EC - 31.12, ET 03.01 TEST - 17.01
Jen (Serafena) - IUI - stims 29.12, scan 3.01, IUI on 13.01. TEST - 27.01
KateJ - IUI - clomid 05.01, scan 06.01 - stims from 07.01, scan 13.01 and 15.01 and IUI on 17.01. TEST 31.01
Lynne - GIFT - downreg 17.12, stims - 02.01 - scan 10.01 and 13.01, 15.01, 17.01 and 18.01. EC 20.01. GIFT 22.01. TEST - 04.02.03
Kas - IUI - stims 10.01 scan 15.01 and 20.01 and IUI 22.01. TEST - 06.02.03
Elaine - FET - sniff 30.12 - scan 13.01, HRT 14.01, scan 23.01 & 27.01. FET 31.01
Clare - ICSI - sniff 31.12, scan 20.01 and 24.01 & 27.01. EC 31.01. ET 03.02. TEST 16.02
Sophie IVF - sniff 02.01. scan and stims 17.01. Scan 24.01, 27.01 and 29.01. EC 31.01 ET 03.02 TEST 16.02
Sal - IVF - sniff 09.01, scan and stims 22.01, scan 29.01 and 31.01. EC 04.02. ET 06.02
Kerry (KT) - FET - scan 18.01, prognova, 28.01 scan. FET 06.02. TEST 22.02
Mel - IVF - sniff 04.01 - scan 21.01, stims from 21.01, scans 27.01, 29.01 and 31.01 and 03.02. EC 05.02 and ET 07.02. TEST
Cathie - IUI - scan 05.02 and 07.02. IUI 10.02
Nico - IVF - scan 04.02 and 06.02. EC 08.02 and ET 11.02

Deborah2 - IVF - sniff 06.01 EC 11.02 and ET 13.02. TEST 27.02
SueMJ - ICSI - sniff 11.01 downreg bloods - 24.01, stims 29.01 scan 05.02 & 07.02. EC 10.02
Amanda2003 - IVF - stims 30.01 - daily scans. EC 13.02
Julie Anne - IUI - scan & stims 05.02. IUI 14/15.02
Oonagh - ICSI - stims 04.02. Scan 09.02 and 11.02 and 12.02. EC 14.02 and ET 16.02?
Lind - IVF - sniff 23.01. Stims 07.02, scan 14.02
Maddie - IVF - downreg 10.02
Jan Welshy - IVF - downreg 27.01
Laura - FET - downreg 19.12, HRT 07.01, scan 19.01. Still sniffing! HRT on 23.01.
Deb - IVF - downreg 18.12, scan 14.01, stims 16.01. Scan 24.01
Hopeful24 - downreg 19.01
SisterSue - ICSI - sniff w/c 20.01
Wendy - IUI - end Jan
Sharon G - IVF - sniff 30.12
Kim - FET - estrace 31.12
Pippa (Betsy) - IVF - downreg 14.01
blaenaubeauty - IVF - 
Louise - IVF - 31.01 (natural miracle pregnancy!)
deborah - FET - end Feb (natural miracle pregnancy!)


----------



## DEBORAH2 (Oct 22, 2002)

WOPPA

So sorry about your news . I hope you and your hubby are looking after each other.

Have you thought what your next step is now  

Deborah2


----------



## Vicky W (Jun 24, 2002)

Hello everyone,

Woppa I have sent you a message. I won't say don't give up hope 'cos I know where you are at. Either neg. or positive, not that horrible bit inbetween, please God!!!

Sue MJ - great news about your eggs and wishing you another massive dose of good luck for fertilisation & ET.

Well done Deb & Cathie, & good luck to you all.

Love Vicky


----------



## Nico (Jan 16, 2003)

HI all!
I can't keep up with everyone
's news today- I'll do that tomorrow, I promise. I"m just really tired and achy today so it hurts to sit at the computer. 
I had my transfer yesterday and it went very well. My doc transferred 2 really nice embies and now I'm off to the 2ww board but I'll keep on checking here. 
Loads of love and good wishes to all of you. 
Love NIcole


----------



## Lind (Jan 8, 2003)

Hi Everyone!

I had my first scan today, and it wasn’t that great news.  The relay good thing is I have a nice thick lining.
The bad thing is I have only six folics. For some strange reason I have five on one ovaries and one on the other. One is very large and the other five is small so my doctor said that they are going to let the large one go to waste and focus on the small ones. He says that there can be some more that’s too small to be visible. They are increasing the puregon, probably to 300. I get the exact amount on the phone later today. They think we are going to EC on Thursday or Friday next week.

I’m not shore what I feel for the moment, the only thing I can do is wait and see: So that’s what I’m doing. I know we only need one good egg, but we probably not going to get any for the freezer.

I hope you are okay, since I haven’t been feeling so well I haven’t been on here so much lately. I have read everything, but I haven’t been writing so much.

I keep my finger crossed for all you girls at the 2ww, and Sue MJ I was thrilled to se your news. I hope that orange glass is doing the trick for you; maybe you can put some carrot juice in it so it gets really orange. For me I’m trying to think orange thoughts right now.

Love ^group^
Lind


----------



## Clare (Nov 2, 2002)

Hi Lind
Glad that you have a nice thick womb lining and like you know you only need 1 good egg.
Don't worry about the freezer bit I got so upset about that but the Nurse said that it really is a bonus that's all and shouldn't be expected. You still have what you need to go ahead so fingers crossed for you.
Love Clarex


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Lind,

Please don't be too disheartened by your first scan - these don't always tell the full story! (I know it's easy for me to say that and you can't help but worry!).

But lets face it - who would have thought after my lousey scan last Friday that I would have ended up with 7 eggs - let alone 6 really good ones to ICSI!!!! Honestly if you had seen my scan - you'd know why I was so worried - I shocked all the staff at the Clinic by getting such good eggs from such small follies!

Fingers crossed for you - I'm sure upping your stims can only help!

Time for lots of  therapy!

Lots of love,

Sue ^group^


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Sorry I have not written for a while. Has anyone heared how Woppa is

I'm (sorry) we are going for our scan on Monday to see if I/we can start stimming. Bit worried as there is now way back, not that I want to go back but it is all a bit petrifying.

I should not feel like this at this stage, it should be when I'm/ we are producing follies, ec then et and then testing.

I've placed my orange spot on my wall, I look at it ever day, my friend has sent me an angel that I talk to. 

I am not mad just nervous. I've droned on about me and mine thorughout this. SORRY!

How are all you? I can't keep up with everyones status. Hope all is well. Lots of positive thoughts to you all.

Lots of welsh love to all of you.
L
Welshy


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Jan

If it helps why dont you join us on the Feb board as I have my baseline scan too on Monday then I can start stimming hopfully too.
Im an IVF virgin too but we will all hold hands and help each other, dont worry. ((((((Hug))))))))))

Love Lou xxx


----------



## chucky (Feb 5, 2003)

Hi Elaine,
glad you had a nice night, plently of pampering and a nice meal cooked for you, you lucky thing.
I got a McDonalds at 11pm and it was cold when he brought it home, ah well we can't have everything can we.
Glad to hear you're doing good, plenty         
for you and Sophie for tomorrow, and to everyone else best wishes,
Speak to you all soon,

Love,
Carol.


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Lind - 6 follicles is fine! Even 5. Hey, look at Sue MJ last week! Keep thinking   

Woppa - thinking of you! Fingers are tightly crossed.

Jan - I seriously think the lead up to all of this is frightening. It's easy to think it's worse before you get there? (hope that makes sense?). All the very very best for Monday.

Oonagh - good luck for ET tomorrow.

Love Sue
xxx



H - ICSI - start 24.12, EC - 31.12, ET 03.01 TEST - 17.01
Jen (Serafena) - IUI - stims 29.12, scan 3.01, IUI on 13.01. TEST - 27.01
KateJ - IUI - clomid 05.01, scan 06.01 - stims from 07.01, scan 13.01 and 15.01 and IUI on 17.01. TEST 31.01
Lynne - GIFT - downreg 17.12, stims - 02.01 - scan 10.01 and 13.01, 15.01, 17.01 and 18.01. EC 20.01. GIFT 22.01. TEST - 04.02.03
Kas - IUI - stims 10.01 scan 15.01 and 20.01 and IUI 22.01. TEST - 06.02.03
Elaine - FET - sniff 30.12 - scan 13.01, HRT 14.01, scan 23.01 & 27.01. FET 31.01
Clare - ICSI - sniff 31.12, scan 20.01 and 24.01 & 27.01. EC 31.01. ET 03.02. TEST 16.02
Sophie IVF - sniff 02.01. scan and stims 17.01. Scan 24.01, 27.01 and 29.01. EC 31.01 ET 03.02 TEST 16.02
Sal - IVF - sniff 09.01, scan and stims 22.01, scan 29.01 and 31.01. EC 04.02. ET 06.02
Kerry (KT) - FET - scan 18.01, prognova, 28.01 scan. FET 06.02. TEST 22.02
Mel - IVF - sniff 04.01 - scan 21.01, stims from 21.01, scans 27.01, 29.01 and 31.01 and 03.02. EC 05.02 and ET 07.02. TEST
Cathie - IUI - scan 05.02 and 07.02. IUI 10.02
Nico - IVF - scan 04.02 and 06.02. EC 08.02 and ET 11.02
Deborah2 - IVF - sniff 06.01 EC 11.02 and ET 13.02. TEST 27.02
SueMJ - ICSI - sniff 11.01 downreg bloods - 24.01, stims 29.01 scan 05.02 & 07.02. EC 10.02 and ET 12.02

Oonagh - ICSI - stims 04.02. Scan 09.02 and 11.02 and 12.02. EC 14.02 and ET 16.02
Amanda2003 - IVF - stims 30.01 - daily scans. EC 13.02
Julie Anne - IUI - scan & stims 05.02. IUI 14/15.02
Lind - IVF - sniff 23.01. Stims 07.02, scan 14.02
Maddie - IVF - downreg 10.02
Jan Welshy - IVF - downreg 27.01
Laura - FET - downreg 19.12, HRT 07.01, scan 19.01. Still sniffing! HRT on 23.01.
Deb - IVF - downreg 18.12, scan 14.01, stims 16.01. Scan 24.01
Hopeful24 - downreg 19.01
SisterSue - ICSI - sniff w/c 20.01
Wendy - IUI - end Jan
Sharon G - IVF - sniff 30.12
Kim - FET - estrace 31.12
Pippa (Betsy) - IVF - downreg 14.01
blaenaubeauty - IVF - 
Louise - IVF - 31.01 (natural miracle pregnancy!)
deborah - FET - end Feb (natural miracle pregnancy!)


----------



## Lind (Jan 8, 2003)

Hi Everyone!

I feel like I am on the finishing stretch and can se the line. We are doing the EC on the 21, and I think the ET will be on Monday. The last stab was tonight, and the idea of the Profasi shot doesn’t make me freak out, and that’s good.  

I feel like after EC it is out of my hands. I have done the best I can, and it is up to the Big Guy upstairs to take care of the rest. Its going too happened if it’s meant to be, and that’s a great feeling.   

I hope the rest of you girls are okay, and thinking nice orange thoughts.   

Love ^group^
Lind


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Lind

i am thinking         thoughts for you. Well done for getting this far. I am needle phobic too so i can understand how you feel even though i managed to do mine. (didnt quite trust DH he might have enjoyed it)

You have a very good attitude to this. People ask me if i am going to try for another baby. My answer is if it is meant to happen it will but we have Joe and he more than answers our prayers.

I wish you all the luck in the world and i hope you get that positive, after all you have been through you deserve it.

Good luck            

Love Kim


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Started stimming last night, now feeling like a fish after drinking so much water lately. We go for our scan on Monday, I want so much for this to work. 

Hope all is well with everyone.
L
WelshyXXXXXXXX


----------



## Flo (Jul 2, 2002)

Hi Lind,
just wanted to wish you all the best for EC on the 21st.
             

Welshy - happy stabbing!

Flo


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Linda - all the best for your EC on Friday!

Jan - happy stabbing!!!!!

Love Sue
xxxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Good luck Linda.

Thanks for your thoughts all.

Flaming nursey gave me a right woppa of a bruse Monday when seetook blood. it looks like DH man handled me (he would never do that of course). I shall tell nursey to try other arm next Monday. 

hope everyone is well and thinking +++++++++++++thoughts (sorry haven'e worked out how to do colour or moving images yet, me still thicko )

L
Welshy


----------



## Clare (Nov 2, 2002)

Hi all I hope you are all ok, I hope that ec went ok Linda
love Clarexx


----------

